# I take my mother-in-law everywhere with me because



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

You fill in the rest......

Mine is

I take my mother-in-law everywhere with me because...*I want to be there when she drops dead!*

Next please...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mine doesn't like the TT. So I get peace and quite! ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm single... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Mine has.....

more teeth than a pitbull...and tops up the standard TT security system ;D

Nix


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys missed my point slightly

I take my mother-in-law everywhere with me because.........

complete the sentance please

i.e. I cant bear to kiss her goodbye


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

she lives in the ash tray ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Because.....I'm a cannabal (is that spelt right ???)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

because she's better looking than her daughter and gives MUCH better head.....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

> because she's better looking than her daughter and gives MUCH better head.....


aaaarrrrrggghhhh


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> because she's better looking than her daughter and gives MUCH better head.....


Thats becuase she takes her false teeth out first :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is impossible and unfair .


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> This is impossible and unfair .


Johnny.... are you becoming a Spoilsport ??? ???


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> I'm single... Â [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Yes me too... and what for a good thing !!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Yes me too... and what for a good thing !!!!!


My mother in law looked even worse than Zaika's dragon ( so did her daughter )

I am also an alcoholic single now.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> My mother in law looked even worse than Zaika's dragon ( so did her daughter )
> 
> I am also Â an alcoholic single now.


Don't tell anything about my dragon... it's a beautifull dragon....


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

....I want her to suffer every fart I produce.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You fill in the rest......
> 
> Mine is
> 
> ...


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

because we cremated her last week and she is now in the ash tray


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

erm because I'm still looking for a place to bury the fresh corpse....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How about..

" cos it keeps the flies off me dog " ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or maybe men like their mother in laws because they have the best of two worlds  ...... the mother in law as well as the wife/partner/girlfriend. Maybe some men would class this as a challenge :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Because it was the only time i could drive her 911 turbo.
needless to say when she sold i devorced her daughter ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

....because she's very handy for correcting my driving/telling me to slow down/telling me to move away from the curb/that I nearly hit a wing mirror/that I'm going too slowly/that the lights have changed/that I should have gone in that space/that I could have parked nearer the shops/that the car's dirty/that I'm still going too fast/that I should fill up with petrol/to put the wipers on faster/to go slower around roundabouts/to indicate when changing lane/not to slam the door too hard/not to undertake/not to drive so close to the car in front/that I took the wrong turning/that I shouldn't cross my hands on the wheel, ride the clutch or use the foot brake when stationary.

So in that respect she's very useful. :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> ....because she's very handy for correcting my driving/telling me to slow down/telling me to move away from the curb/that I nearly hit a wing mirror/that I'm going too slowly/that the lights have changed/that I should have gone in that space/that I could have parked nearer the shops/that the car's dirty/that I'm still going too fast/that I should fill up with petrol/to put the wipers on faster/to go slower around roundabouts/to indicate when changing lane/not to slam the door too hard/not to undertake/not to drive so close to the car in front/that I took the wrong turning/that I shouldn't cross my hands on the wheel, ride the clutch or use the foot brake when stationary.
> 
> So in that respect she's very useful. Â :


absolutely CLASSIC post -


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Q. What is the definition of mixed emotions??

A. Seeing your brand new TT rolling over a clifftop with your mother-in-law inside. ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

...........cos I am a ******* and I don't go anywhere without my sister.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sa|nTT...

"I take my mother in law everywhere because cos I am a ******* and I don't go anywhere without my sister....... "

Eh ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wierd thing is I actually get with mine quite well  Suprised Roy Chubby Brown has not chipped in with a couple of suggestions, then again I dont suppose he drives a TT


----------

